# اللهجة التونسية: البرّيمة



## Bakr

في أغنية من التراث التونسي من أداء نبيهة كراولي:ـ 
ليام كيف الريح في البرّيمة
ما معنى كلمة البرّيمة؟

شكرا​


----------



## djara

البريمة جهاز لضخ المياه


----------



## Bakr

djara شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## إسكندراني

تذكر المقالة الإنجليزية في ويكيبيديا أن المشرق الإسلامي عرف تلك الآلات (والتي سأسميها مؤقتا *المضخات الهوائية* قياسا على الطاحونة الهوائية) وذلك قبل انتقالها إلى الصين والهند وأوروبا بفترة طويلة، فأتسائل ماذا كانت تسمى في التراث العربي والفارسي؟

وأتسائل أيضا ما سبب تسميتها بالبرّيمة في تونس؟


----------



## momai

إسكندراني said:


> تذكر المقالة الإنجليزية في ويكيبيديا أن المشرق الإسلامي عرف تلك الآلات (والتي سأسميها مؤقتا *المضخات الهوائية* قياسا على الطاحونة الهوائية) وذلك قبل انتقالها إلى الصين والهند وأوروبا بفترة طويلة، فأتسائل ماذا كانت تسمى في التراث العربي والفارسي؟
> 
> وأتسائل أيضا ما سبب تسميتها بالبرّيمة في تونس؟


يمكن اتت من الفعل برم


----------



## djara

كلمة بريمة تعني كذلك ما تشير اليه الصورة المصاحبة


----------



## djara

إسكندراني said:


> وأتسائل أيضا ما سبب تسميتها بالبرّيمة في تونس؟


هي من كلام الأندلس ويمكن التعرف على أصلها في هذه المدونة


----------

